# I said I was going to build a board, here it is.



## ETM

Its almost finished and Im stoked on how it come up for my first shot at board building. 
This crazy idea was born after coming home from japan with my DIY swallowtail supermodel, the swallowtail worked so well but the nose needed to be longer and a more gradual up turn. 
So I went to work designing my dream board, I gave it rocker between the bindings and camber outside just like a NS or BTX board and of course the big rocker nose and swallowtail. The length is 180.
I built a press, molds and everything else I needed to build this board and finally, its almost done. It just needs a few more coats of spar varnish on the veneer top sheet and to expose the inserts.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Weipim

Wow, that's makes me a fanboy of yours !

keep us posted prease!


----------



## poutanen

:blink::blink::blink:

:bowdown::eusa_clap:


----------



## snowklinger

:bowdown:

w

t

f


----------



## hktrdr

If you ever go into business with these, I am definitely a buyer!


----------



## Bayoh

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn!

I'm more interested in how you went about all this... Anyways, cheers to building your own board! ccasion14:

Also, I hope it holds together first time down the hill. :laugh:


----------



## jello24

huh... The things I'd do with the money used to buy a press and machine the molds...

is part of snowboarding going the way of longboarding in that people can finally design and build their own boards? Can't wait to see a lot of people's designs on how a snowboard should be...

might be interesting...


----------



## ETM

I didnt pop down to the local snowboard press shop and flash my credit card lol. Its not as expensive as you think if you arent scared to sweat a little.

This is my press it owes me around $200 and the molds are routed from MDF sheets


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Not going to lie that's pretty damn impressive and better than I've seen certain companies up here do with the big time presses and molds. Good job on making that. More curious to hear how it ends up riding for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## ETM

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not going to lie that's pretty damn impressive and better than I've seen certain companies up here do with the big time presses and molds. Good job on making that. More curious to hear how it ends up riding for you. Keep us posted.


Cheers man. Ill definately keep you posted.


----------



## Bayoh

Double damn that's impressive!

Wish I could've seen you make the mold and the board start to finish. I honestly don't have the know-how to do what you did, but my curiosity sure likes to see a build process like this in action.


----------



## sureshock

Super impressive man, well done.


----------



## cjcameron11

I hope im going to see this at the end of Jan in Rusutsu or Niseko! Props to you mate, very impressive!


----------



## snowklinger

ETM said:


>


what are the hoses doing? just curious


----------



## TorpedoVegas

That looks like a lot of work... I don't like work. Great job though, the board looks great!


----------



## KBNYY

That's awesome my man, do you have pictures from throughout the process? I'd be interested to see those as well because I am completely amazed at you lol!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Hell Yea that thing looks BADASS!:eusa_clap:


----------



## Donutz

snowklinger said:


> what are the hoses doing? just curious


Looks like they're feeding an air bladder to apply extra pressure to the board.


----------



## ShredLife

very fucking cool! looking forward to seeing your first splitboard come outta that thing


----------



## killclimbz

The hoses are to apply pressure. Very nice work! Custom ETM splits coming soon...


----------



## ShredLife

killclimbz said:


> The hoses are to apply pressure. Very nice work! Custom ETM splits coming soon...


back up bruh - pretty sure *I* just claimed Prima Nocta! :tongue4::wavetowel2:


----------



## timmytard

snowklinger said:


> what are the hoses doing? just curious


Just a guess, but I think it's air pressure. To get a more uniform press.

Or he is possibly injecting it with Nitrous oxide:bowdown:

TT


----------



## jbernste03

Pure Awesome! You should open up your own business. I would love to be an investor in you haha. Im thinking of opening a shop on the east coast. Hopefully in the near future. 

I bet u are stoked as hell to ride it.


----------



## dantech

Very awesome! The ultimate Man project. 

I had the same idea last year, did the research, printed the templates but haven't found the time to build the press and such...still would like to finish it sometime.


----------



## killclimbz

ShredLife said:


> back up bruh - pretty sure *I* just claimed Prima Nocta! :tongue4::wavetowel2:


I am fine with sloppy seconds...


----------



## alaric

This is a hell of a job. Very, very nice. Let us know how it rides!


----------



## 2hipp4u

Sweet work man, always cool to see DIY stuff.


----------



## ETM

cjcameron11 said:


> I hope im going to see this at the end of Jan in Rusutsu or Niseko! Props to you mate, very impressive!


 With any luck I will have 5 with me in Hokkaido all with varying flex



snowklinger said:


> what are the hoses doing? just curious


The hoses are how the pressure is applied, below is a better pic. When the hoses are flat there is no pressure, pump them up with compressed air and it applies pressure to the board.











KBNYY said:


> That's awesome my man, do you have pictures from throughout the process? I'd be interested to see those as well because I am completely amazed at you lol!


I do but they are scattered atm. I will document the process on one of the next boards I build



killclimbz said:


> The hoses are to apply pressure. Very nice work! Custom ETM splits coming soon...


 I drew up the split last night. Can someone please measure the width of their large sparks? 



dantech said:


> Very awesome! The ultimate Man project.
> 
> I had the same idea last year, did the research, printed the templates but haven't found the time to build the press and such...still would like to finish it sometime.


Just keep at it. Ive been doing this build for around 8 months, a bit here and a bit there.


----------



## ETM

Here is a side profile pic










And one just for you timmy


----------



## ETM

Snowolf said:


> Really cool mate!


Thanks Boss!


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> Here is a side profile pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one just for you timmy


I had a feelin' special ingredients were being added:thumbsup::eusa_clap:

Man, that thing is gonna go fast with the addition of the Nos, bravo!:eusa_clap:


You're an inspiration to us all:bowdown:

I was thinkin' of building a longboard press a couple years ago, I got all the shit to finish it. I just haven't started it yet.
Now I'm thinkin', fuck that. Longboarding is cool, but it doesn't even come close to snowboarding. 

I would much rather build a snowboard. 

Hurry up & get on that thing, I'm itchin' for a review.

TT













TT


----------



## ETM

Unfortunately for me I wont be on it until jan 21 when I touch down in Hokkaido for 45 days. Then they will get a workout and anyone in the area is welcome to hit me up for a ride as I will have a heap of boards with me.


----------



## jjz

Better choose a good airline, dont want that board to become lost baggage and i bet you had some fun with that nos while the board was being pressed.


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> Unfortunately for me I wont be on it until jan 21 when I touch down in Hokkaido for 45 days. Then they will get a workout and anyone in the area is welcome to hit me up for a ride as I will have a heap of boards with me.


Well if I win the lottery, I will.

& for bein' such a nice guy & letting me try your board, you can come to Alaska with me for 4 or 5 months.

I better start playin' the lottery!


TT


----------



## Zee

very impressive, one of the coolest projects I've seen on this forum... scrap that, the coolest project hands down.

wow!


----------



## hot-ice

Wow!!:eusa_clap: She looks awesome, what are you going to name her?
This is something i've always wanted to do, so I might just have to give it a try.


----------



## Bones

Zee said:


> very impressive, one of the coolest projects I've seen on this forum... scrap that, the coolest project hands down.
> 
> wow!


+1 

That press is awesome!

(and the board looks good too!)

Kudos!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion

just... awesome sauce :rock:


----------



## cjcameron11

jbernste03 said:


> Pure Awesome! You should open up your own business. I would love to be an investor in you haha. Im thinking of opening a shop on the east coast. Hopefully in the near future.
> 
> I bet u are stoked as hell to ride it.



Hey i was thinking of going into business with him first haha. Seriously though ETM snowboards out of oz, i'm picturing an opportunity!


----------



## ETM

Inserts have been revealed.


----------



## hktrdr

ShredLife said:


> back up bruh - pretty sure *I* just claimed Prima Nocta! :tongue4::wavetowel2:


Maybe for the split. For a regular one: Get in line...


----------



## NWBoarder

Holy shit, that is beautiful. Great job ETM! I'll definitely be stoked to see the review, and some video of it in action!  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ScottVD

So cool! Looks like a guitar, awesome job- you're very talented!


----------



## Basti

Wow, that really is impressive!


----------



## ETM

Snowolf said:


> Man! You need to get in touch with Dreampow, he is Japan`s leading powder whore. You two need to ride those things together....:thumbsup:


meeting up with him in feb :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

Snowolf said:


> Then you need to come over and visit us yanks at Mt. Hood so Shredlife, NwBoarder and I can ride one. You have a place to crash in my spare room if you ever make it here and the missus missed her calling in life; she should have been a cook at an outback station. I gained 20 pounds from her cooking when we first got married so you will eat very well!!!


Haha cheers man. Im considering Canada and the US for next season. Its just so hard to go past Japan though.


----------



## jbernste03

Snowolf said:


> Well, Canada is right next door to me here in Washington so that works!!!


Damn..Might have to join u guys


----------



## seriouscat

That is the most impressive DIY snowsport item I've ever seen. Awesome work.


----------



## Wiredsport

AWESOME! 

Homegrown skills.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

:3tens: :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown: 
crazy...I need a shop like yours.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Did you really use n.o.s.?For high pressure for the press or just for shits and giggles


----------



## ETM

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Did you really use n.o.s.?For high pressure for the press or just for shits and giggles


Haha nah man I just use compressed air @ 50psi. I just took the pic with the nos bottles to get timmy all worked up lol.


----------



## ETM

Round 2. The split


----------



## ShredLife

:yahoo::yahoo::rock:


----------



## snowklinger

ETM said:


> Round 2. The split


oh fuck....this time ....can u just do like some kind of photo journal and put as much effort into entertaining us wiht the entire process as you do into making it:dizzy:

you may wanna ride your new one before you start on the split lolz


----------



## Wiredsport

So stoked to see this. What are you using for your cores?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Holly fuck dude a split.hmy::bowdown:


----------



## sxdaca

You're gonna ride a board that you made....that's a fukin dream dude :eusa_clap:


----------



## Powhound97

Fucking drooling man, some awesome work!!!


----------



## dreampow

Looking good, very good.

Was thinking I might bring my swallowtail with me to Hokkaido, now I think not.

Quick report on conditions here in Japan, in a word epic.

Its the perfect year to test those beasts out.

Nagano was bottomless and by far the deepest and lightest powder I have ever seen at this time of year. I was cruising Nozawa for 3 days.
7 kilometers top to bottom and powder turns all the way. Hardly a person in sight. Had fresh snow fall each of the 3 days.

Endless face shots, powder butters and plenty of 3s and grabs into untouched powder landings. Absolutely the best start to the season possible.

Terje even showed up to the party although I didn't see him my riding buddy did.

Anyone who has the means I would recommend coming over here you get the added bonus of trying out ETMs boards.

@ETM I am now looking at something like the 29th of Jan to the 1st of Feb, will let you know as soon as i have the green light.


----------



## sixpoint

ETM-wow you are a craftsman Is this skill something that connects to what you do for a living? Super job


----------



## ETM

Wiredsport said:


> So stoked to see this. What are you using for your cores?


Just plane jane radiata pine, nothing flash but after doing some carpet boarding it feels pretty damn good.


----------



## ETM

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Holly fuck dude a split.hmy::bowdown:


Yah lol



sxdaca said:


> You're gonna ride a board that you made....that's a fukin dream dude :eusa_clap:


 Its been a dream of mine for a while



Powhound97 said:


> Fucking drooling man, some awesome work!!!


cheers man


sixpoint said:


> ETM-wow you are a craftsman Is this skill something that connects to what you do for a living? Super job


Not exactly. I build turbo systems for a living. My shop isnt used to having saw dust on the floor lol.


----------



## ETM

dreampow said:


> Looking good, very good.
> 
> Was thinking I might bring my swallowtail with me to Hokkaido, now I think not.
> 
> Quick report on conditions here in Japan, in a word epic.
> 
> Its the perfect year to test those beasts out.
> 
> Nagano was bottomless and by far the deepest and lightest powder I have ever seen at this time of year. I was cruising Nozawa for 3 days.
> 7 kilometers top to bottom and powder turns all the way. Hardly a person in sight. Had fresh snow fall each of the 3 days.
> 
> Endless face shots, powder butters and plenty of 3s and grabs into untouched powder landings. Absolutely the best start to the season possible.
> 
> Terje even showed up to the party although I didn't see him my riding buddy did.
> 
> Anyone who has the means I would recommend coming over here you get the added bonus of trying out ETMs boards.
> 
> @ETM I am now looking at something like the 29th of Jan to the 1st of Feb, will let you know as soon as i have the green light.



No worries just give me the dates when you know for sure and Ill pick you up.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Zee said:


> very impressive, one of the coolest projects I've seen on this forum... scrap that, the coolest project hands down.
> 
> wow!


Agreed, so so cool. Much respect!



sxdaca said:


> You're gonna ride a board that you made....that's a fukin dream dude :eusa_clap:


:laugh:


----------



## corneilli

That's just, epic!


----------



## ETM

Got a few more profiled cores here of varying thicknesses


----------



## ETM

002 is out of the press and trimmed up. This one is the thickest core I made, it come up good BUT I forgot to put the VDS rubber in when I layed it up so it will probably delam on the edges. Im kicking myself right now lol.


----------



## Krug

Amazing craftsmanship. How do they ride? I have always been a big fan of wood grain...always liked the looks of Arbors.


Krug


----------



## ARSENALFAN

ETM said:


> 002 is out of the press and trimmed up. This one is the thickest core I made, it come up good BUT I forgot to put the VDS rubber in when I layed it up so it will probably delam on the edges. Im kicking myself right now lol.


It looks like Kerry King's guitar.


----------



## freshy

That is so sick! Totally a dream of mine to build a snowboard and shape a surfboard...I need to buy a place with a garage ASAP.


----------



## Zenhugh

Very impressive...You know RipCurl (and many other now successful companies) were started out of a garage...


----------



## JVee

Hey ETM, 

I'll be in Myoko from Feb 15-24th. Don't feel like cruising back down to Honshu and hitting Seki Onsen, or Akakura onsen? As Dreampow said, complete epicness for pow in Nippon this season!


----------



## Backcountry

:3tens:

:bowdown:

Looks sick!!


----------



## ETM

Krug said:


> Amazing craftsmanship. How do they ride? I have always been a big fan of wood grain...always liked the looks of Arbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Krug


Ill let you know on jan 21 when I land in Hokkaido. Thats why Im building a few to test out



JVee said:


> Hey ETM,
> 
> I'll be in Myoko from Feb 15-24th. Don't feel like cruising back down to Honshu and hitting Seki Onsen, or Akakura onsen? As Dreampow said, complete epicness for pow in Nippon this season!


I would love to but its just too much travelling for snow when I will already be up to my neck in it.


----------



## JVee

ETM said:


> Ill let you know on jan 21 when I land in Hokkaido. Thats why Im building a few to test out
> 
> 
> I would love to but its just too much travelling for snow when I will already be up to my neck in it.


Absolutely! I'll be following your progress with this! Probably not one of the first to say I'm putting my hand up if you decide to sell these incredible looking boards!


----------



## 2hellnbak

Dumb question here, do they have edges? My eyes aren't as keen as they used to be and I was thinking to myself "where would one get the material for the edges?".

Those look pretty sweet man, pow killers indeed


----------



## ETM

Yeah they have proper steel edges, bending them is my least favourite part of the job.
I put 003 in the press last night and Im just about to go and pull it out and see how it went, I should have the split in the press by tonight.


----------



## Slush Puppie

:thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

003.









and the split core with inserts


----------



## ETM

Ive now built 4 solids and 1 split and Im starting to get the hang of it! Unfortunately I had a disaster with the split when I was laying it up, the dowel that aligns the top sheet broke off and cause the sheet to shift and mess up the margins! Its purely cosmetic but pisses me off none the less lol.
Im all out of materials now and have them lined up for base grinding this week. 14 days till Hokkaido.


----------



## ShredLife

i demand more splitboard pics! :laugh:

awesome work! beautiful boards. i'd be interested in the final weight of that thing with some sparks on it... how long is it? it'd be sick to make a shortie 156 or something a la hovercraft.

you should post it up at splitboard.com those guys would be drooling :tongue4:

edit: my bad - i just saw the thread over there...


----------



## Towkin

Seriously one of the coolest things I've seen. I'm excited to see the pictures of you riding YOUR creation. 

Kudos to you sir.


----------



## StrattonRider

ETM said:


> Its almost finished and Im stoked on how it come up for my first shot at board building.
> This crazy idea was born after coming home from japan with my DIY swallowtail supermodel, the swallowtail worked so well but the nose needed to be longer and a more gradual up turn.
> So I went to work designing my dream board, I gave it rocker between the bindings and camber outside just like a NS or BTX board and of course the big rocker nose and swallowtail. The length is 180.
> I built a press, molds and everything else I needed to build this board and finally, its almost done. It just needs a few more coats of spar varnish on the veneer top sheet and to expose the inserts.
> 
> Here are a few pics.


:bowdown:mg::rock::coolpics:


----------



## ETM

ShredLife said:


> i demand more splitboard pics! :laugh:
> 
> awesome work! beautiful boards. i'd be interested in the final weight of that thing with some sparks on it... how long is it? it'd be sick to make a shortie 156 or something a la hovercraft.
> 
> you should post it up at splitboard.com those guys would be drooling :tongue4:
> 
> edit: my bad - i just saw the thread over there...


The board is a 180 , the thickest one weighs 3.8kg which is exactly the same as my birdman 180 surprisingly. I have a set of 2013 burners for the split aswell.
I could do it in a 156 but I would have to delete the entire front camber section which would suck on groomers.


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> The board is a 180 , the thickest one weighs 3.8kg which is exactly the same as my birdman 180 surprisingly. I have a set of 2013 burners for the split aswell.
> I could do it in a 156 but I would have to delete the entire front camber section which would suck on groomers.


Have you set a date yet, for when you quit whatever line of work you're in.

So you can concentrate on you're new job?

TT


----------



## ETM

timmytard said:


> Have you set a date yet, for when you quit whatever line of work you're in.
> 
> So you can concentrate on you're new job?
> 
> TT


Haha my new job is going to be destroying hokkaido for 6 weeks straight.


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> Haha my new job is going to be destroying hokkaido for 6 weeks straight.


Fuck,:rock: I envy you:tongue4:, you bastard. 

Tear it up some, for me:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

sxdaca said:


> You're gonna ride a board that you made....that's a fukin dream dude :eusa_clap:


i second that statement. :bowdown:


----------



## ETM

In action


----------



## making turns

So . . . how was it? Looked like a blast!


----------



## ETM

It blew my mind to be honest. Floats like pool pony. Carves hard with insane edge hold and gets a lot of attention here in japan. I settled on the thickest one for myself as I like the stability of a stiffer board. I sent one down to a forum member who was in myoko for him to try. He may comment on his thoughts when he gets home.


----------



## tj_ras

That there is awsome work my friend. Looks like its a blast to ride. Im in awwe over the craftsmanship and beauty of them boards. Seriously great looking boards, id be a buyer if they ever go into mass production.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

I think Jeremy Jones may want to sue you, cuz that thing "HOVERS" better than his Hovercraft. I am simply amazed. Awesome man!:eusa_clap:


----------



## blunted_nose

Your amazing board aside, that pow looks insane. Like wtf. Like omfg. LIKE THAT WAS FUCKING INCREDIBLE. LIKE I WOULD KILL MY CAT FOR THAT POW 6 weeks straight. 

to be riding your own pow board must be so satisfying. congrats/


----------



## hktrdr

blunted_nose said:


> Your amazing board aside, that pow looks insane. Like wtf. Like omfg. LIKE THAT WAS FUCKING INCREDIBLE. LIKE I WOULD KILL MY CAT FOR THAT POW 6 weeks straight.
> 
> to be riding your own pow board must be so satisfying. congrats/


Slightly above average season here, but basically just another year in Hokkaido.
We had a lightly late start to the season with first snow in the middle of November. Then it was epic until a short dry spell at the end of January. Has been solid again for the last 3 weeks or so. Just passed the 500" mark for the season in Hirafu village/Niseko base earlier this week.


----------



## nmk

After watching your vids, I was going to ask you about your board and now after reading this thread, wow, awesome!!

How cool is that? Make your own board and ride it for 6 weeks in the best pow in the world! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger

nmk said:


> After watching your vids, I was going to ask you about your board and now after reading this thread, wow, awesome!!
> 
> How cool is that? Make your own board and ride it for 6 weeks in the best pow in the world! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


quit sucking him off, he's already way over the fun limit.


----------



## snowklinger

blunted_nose said:


> Your amazing board aside, that pow looks insane. Like wtf. Like omfg. LIKE THAT WAS FUCKING INCREDIBLE. LIKE I WOULD KILL MY CAT FOR THAT POW 6 weeks straight.
> 
> to be riding your own pow board must be so satisfying. congrats/


you're a cat person. more mysteries solved.


----------



## nmk

snowklinger said:


> quit sucking him off, he's already way over the fun limit.


Well, I don't know what is more impressive, to make your own board that works exactly as you wanted it to work or take 6 weeks off to ride. You're right, no one should be allowed to have this much fun in life!


----------



## RagJuice Crew

You do realise ETM that the only question left, and the one the answer to which everyone is curious about, is when do you launch ETM's Custom Snowboards and start making sticks to order! Could be a nice niche specialist market there to earn a living from... 


I would tell you how impressive the boards are and how jealous we all are of the trip, but you already know all that!


----------



## blunted_nose

snowklinger said:


> you're a cat person. more mysteries solved.


I am. I fucking love cats. I love my cat. If my cat could snowboard with me, my life would be fulfilled.


----------



## ksup3erb

blunted_nose said:


> I am. I fucking love cats. I love my cat. If my cat could snowboard with me, my life would be fulfilled.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Atoxa

Just wondering, whats the difference between building a swallowtail and a normal board? Is it easier to build a normal board or do you just like it better? 

Have you seriously thought about selling your boards?


----------



## timmytard

ksup3erb said:


> I couldn't agree more.


I have seen a cat on a skiers shoulder once, not live before my eyes, but in a video.

It stuck there like velcro.


TT


By the end of the season, I plan to have the turkey sized Raven @ my mtn, land on my arm & ride down with me.

So far I've got him to fly over top of me the entire run 2wice, while I rode down throwing pieces of my bagel in the air.:eusa_clap:

Stupid thing wouldn't catch the pieces in the air though, he would land, scarf, then take off again.
He would swoop down like he was going to catch it but then dive bomb to the ground.

After he's trained, I'm takin' him down to get that hot falconness chicks bird for dinner. Mwa ha ha


----------



## snowklinger

timmytard said:


> I have seen a cat on a skiers shoulder once, not live before my eyes, but in a video.
> 
> It stuck there like velcro.
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> 
> By the end of the season, I plan to have the turkey sized Raven @ my mtn, land on my arm & ride down with me.
> 
> So far I've got him to fly over top of me the entire run 2wice, while I rode down throwing pieces of my bagel in the air.:eusa_clap:
> 
> Stupid thing wouldn't catch the pieces in the air though, he would land, scarf, then take off again.
> He would swoop down like he was going to catch it but then dive bomb to the ground.
> 
> After he's trained, I'm takin' him down to get that hot falconness chicks bird for dinner. Mwa ha ha


 rofl get 'er


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

board craftsmanship and video are just amazing.. simply *WOW*..


----------



## ETM

Some new shapes for my next japan trip (2 months in honshu)
From left to right.
164 with 16m side cut and 10mm taper (will be a split).
170 hammerhead with 14m side cut, 8m reverse side cut nose and 40mm taper
180 birdman shape with 18m side cut (no magne)


----------



## snowklinger

sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307

ETM said:


> In action


I gotta ask. Is shit like this accessible or is it some serious side/dangerous/avalanche type territory?


----------



## TLN

There's trees - Looks like very avalanche-safe to me. (May be I dont know something)


----------



## ETM

jdang307 said:


> I gotta ask. Is shit like this accessible or is it some serious side/dangerous/avalanche type territory?


That is perfectly safe. Its lift to lift


----------



## koi

a little late to the thread, and just like everyone else love, jealousy, admiration, and awesome all come to mind. boards look amazing, such a clean look. if you ever do start selling i think you need to give all the forum members here the first chance of buying.

also where did you start your research when you first started all of this?


----------



## ETM

Cheers koi. Skibuilders.com is where you can find all the info you need to build boards. 
It began for me because I couldnt buy what I wanted in a board, I had sucess with my first builds and now im just playing around with different ideas and experimenting. Its great fun


----------



## JVee

I was the lucky forum member that ETM sent one of his customs too!

I was staying down in Myoko on Honshu and ETM had taken his boards upto various parts in and around Hokkaido. He had mentioned he would send a board down to me in Myoko.

The Black Cabs delivered the board with 4 days left on my trip. I actually didnt think it was going to make it. 
Upon opening the wrapping, I was blown away by the craftsmanship with the build. The wood smelt of forest and the board just had an energy about it. It was sleek, burley where needed but stunning to look at. Pretty much like a Victorias Secret supermodel, except with a bigger sidecut!

Board Stats: 180cm. Yes, 180cm's!!, Swallow tail, very mild camber, an uber fast sintered base and beautiful wood inlay. Smells like forest and Christmas cake.

My Stats: 5'11, 202lbs. Ride Japan once a year, otherwise stuck in Perth Australia breeding kangaroos in the backyard.

I put a pair of Flux SF45's on it and glided down to the chair. First thing I noticed was the way this board moved; smoothly, confidently but lightening quick.

First run I found a large patch of 40cm fresh which is pretty common to find on Japan slopes. The nose just popped up and stayed up. The back leg didnt even need to work. It was like being on the back of the starship enterprise.
In regard to turns, only slight body weight pertubation was needed and the response was magic; very quick and to the point. The board felt absolutely incredible and any myths of lack of response, heavy and dull were ditched. Any back leg burn was non existent.

Given the size of the board I thought I'd try my luck at flat basing it and high speed. No issue. This board laughed past other riders while it made reservations for the grand suite in the Hyatt Regency in Manhatten. The nose just held it solidly and the rest of the board seemed to thrive on going faster. I couldn't achieve speed wobble status as much as I tried. Would I could achieve were enormous rooster tails and a shedload of pow in the face on slight turning.

Not once did I feel a board of this size take over the reigns. In all honesty, I felt happier on this thing than an Arbor Roundhouse 162 which was my go to deck. Actually it was probably a changing moment for me with riding.

I continued to ride this board for the remaining days through various resorts and off-piste areas in the Myoko Kogen precinct. I learned this board had incredible pop at all speeds and had no problems ollieing over small Japanese kids when needed.

The board is stiff. Not Rossi Experience stiff but you wouldn't try and butter or get your freestyle on in the parks.

Probably the most important factor with this board is that it not only excelled in pow but was a beast on the groomer. This thing just held an edge in hardpack, groomed and slush runs. Pretty much a rarity with board design these days. Of course pow was its domain. 

The only downside was that I came across a mogul area and realised that a board of this shape and size probably wasn't the idea choice to ride this kind of terrain. To say the least, I got thrown and thrown hard. Still came up laughing my ass off though.

My overall impression of this board was phenomenal and I'm priveledged that ETM trusted me to ride it and send it back across Australia to his home.
This board has changed my take on riding. Just as long as your smiling on the hill, thats all that matters. But if you happen to ride one of ETM's boards, your going to smile a whole lot longer

Be sure to watch ETM's next customs coming. Sure to turn heads in a big way!

I like big boards and I cannot lie...


----------



## ETM

The cheque is in the mail Justin!


----------



## koi

JVee said:


> I was the lucky forum member that ETM sent one of his customs too!


I feel like one of those kids who didn't get a golden ticket in Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## ETM

I just bought this bad boy. With this I can build my own cores, profile them to shape and also build my own veneer top sheets. Look out!


----------



## cjcameron11

ETM said:


> I just bought this bad boy. With this I can build my own cores, profile them to shape and also build my own veneer top sheets. Look out!


I'm thinking I'm going to have to order a custom build!


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> I just bought this bad boy. With this I can build my own cores, profile them to shape and also build my own veneer top sheets. Look out!


Me too! (ordering a custom build)... Just make me a virus FLP AFT shaped board with a cool veneer topsheet and I'd be all over that. Shit I'm already paying Virus $1000+ for a custom board. How much would you charge?!? :laugh:


----------



## Kevin137

So what i want to know now, is how much would you want to build ME a board...

Being sensible with pricing, and allowing for your valuable time and materials... With profit of course...

How much...???

I am sure it is a question on many peoples minds, and i am prepared to pay to get a hand made, decent powder board...


----------



## ETM

Wooah guys settle down lol. Im still a beginner at this remember !
I still have a few things to perfect with my methods, once I am confident enough I can produce boards to the standard I am aiming for we can speak about running a few extras for people who are interested. 
Atm the biggest expense and most time consuming part is making profile molds. I am building some new adjustable molds to accommodate different length boards in both rc and camber profiles (camber mostly for splits so they grip well)
I can build any length and any shape board with any flex but the rocker profiles will all be powder orientated.
I wont be building anything you can already buy basically. 

Let me crank out a few more boards, sort some things out and then we can start talking about hookups. And thanks for the stoke guys, its very flattering


----------



## Kevin137

ETM said:


> Let me crank out a few more boards, sort some things out and then we can start talking about hookups. And thanks for the stoke guys, its very flattering


Thank you... Hehe

Winter is fast approaching, so best get practicing... Haha

:bowdown:

Only joking, when the time is right, PLEASE let us know, and how much you want...


----------



## ETM

No probs kev.
I fly to japan on dec16 so I need to have a bag of boards ready by then for testing


----------



## dreampow

ETM said:


> I just bought this bad boy. With this I can build my own cores, profile them to shape and also build my own veneer top sheets. Look out!


Now thats what I call a toy, enjoy.


----------



## timmytard

Oh, you better believe I want one too:thumbsup:

There is a press for sale wherever inlandempire is for $500 bucks
If anyone's interested?

Snowboard press

I'm sure ETM will tell you how to do it.

TT


----------



## ShredLife

timmytard said:


> wherever inlandempire is


SoCal.....


----------



## ETM

Some of the new shapes i am building. I am playing with some big sidecut radii this season so i can draw some long arcs when carving.









Round nose board =8m radius
Square nose board =16m radius









A few boards in various stages of completion


----------



## poutanen

Sweet! Looking good! FWIW, my board has a roughly 12m sidecut and it rides well at medium and long radius carves. That 16m sidecut should carve HARD...


----------



## ETM

I hope so!
Ive got one at 18m aswell


----------



## Some Guy

How have i missed this thread until now? everything is beautiful, as others have said. I'm interested in how all of these ride and all.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Sweet wood !!

:bowdown:

ETM Snowboards has a nice ring to it !!!


----------



## ETM

Laminating the first veneer top sheet


----------



## chokly

Awesome work  Those are some sick looking boards. Just out of curiosity, how much money and man-hours went into making your first board?


----------



## ETM

Way too much of both lol. 
It costs a fair bit in both time and money to get setup properly but being able to build any board you want is a sweet reward.


----------



## DCsnow

and i'm just here... masturbating...


----------



## snowklinger

DCsnow said:


> and i'm just here... masturbating...


And you guys thought that e-brake was stinky before.


----------



## DCsnow

snowklinger said:


> And you guys thought that e-brake was stinky before.


no i dip my wanker in windex and wash my hands im good brah


----------



## ETM




----------



## ETM

The first 10 veneer top sheets laminated up and ready for sanding.


----------



## LuckyRVA

I don't know how I missed this thread. Awesome job ETM, those boards look simply beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## tony10

wow, very nice!

good to see someone with the dedication to do all of this. 
keep up the hard work!


----------



## hardasacatshead

Mindblowing. All of it. Great stuff man that's a beautiful looking stick.


----------



## ETM

Cheers guys.

I got the first one in the press today. 










This is the only pic i took during lay up. The first one is always a bit of a stressful event lol. Racing the resin, trying not to forget anything.
Im playing with reduced core thickness for weight savings and some carbon tow there to regain the stiffness


----------



## Curmudgeon5462

I've got a question for you. I attempted to build a board myself 5-6 years ago, ran into some delamination issues, but the biggest problem I ran into was forming the edges. How did you fit the edges to the base?


----------



## ETM

Like this. 
Pre bent perfectly to shape and superglued to the base. Then on top of that some "vds" rubber strip. 
I did forget the vds on my fav board last year though and it didnt delam with over 30 days on it


----------



## Curmudgeon5462

I used alligator clips too, my problem was I couldn't seem to bend them to fit right. They make some sort of hand tool for that, but I couldn't find one online.


----------



## ETM

If the fit isnt perfect they will delam for sure, probably even while you press the board.
I made my own edge bender tool from a bar bender slightly modified and I get fantastic results from it.

In other news I just pulled the first board out of the press, cut the flash (roughly), sanded the top sheet and put some clear on it.
Its fkn exciting!


----------



## Argo

Love watching the progress....


----------



## ETM

Out of the press









Cutting the flash









After sanding









After clear coat









In the sun


----------



## Ten

That looks fricking awesome. Very nice work mate. When will you get to test it?


----------



## ETM

Cheers ten
I fly to japan late december for 2 months


----------



## knoxious

Just got the run of this thread...

super cool job man :eusa_clap: and some great videos to show your board off with!

I'm really intrigued by the hammerhead profile.. I've never seen it before, have you based this on something?

Keep going buddy, and add me to the list of people up for an ETM Custom!

And if I come out to Japan I'll try to find you (look for the ridiculous rooster tail?)


----------



## ETM

Ill be in nagano this year, mostly nozawa onsen I think. If anyone is in the area let me know and I'll put you on a board ;-)

The thought process behind the hammerhead shape came to me last year as I studied the behaviour of all the swallowtail and the birdman. I noticed how the wide nose of the birdman seemed "better" than the pointy nose of my swallowtail due to more surface area so i went one better with this design by maximising the surface area of the nose as much as possible.

When I drew the shape I started with the sidecut radius as usual and then flipped the radius template around which gave me the nose shape


----------



## Steezus Christ

a friend of mine bought a trapper after demoing one and it had a similar nose profile.. its an epic ride in pow!!

good job, looking into making one for myself in the long term


----------



## ETM

New one in the middle


----------



## corneilli




----------



## nmk

Sweet Rides!!! :eusa_clap:
When are you going to start mass production?!


----------



## ETM

corneilli said:


>


LOL thats fucking gold!


----------



## ETM

nmk said:


> Sweet Rides!!! :eusa_clap:
> When are you going to start mass production?!


Haha not this year. Im struggling to build what I have on atm before I leave for japan in 33 days.
That one in the middle is for a forum member.


----------



## corneilli

ETM said:


> LOL thats fucking gold!


Seriously, the boards look awsome, and I assume they ride awsome aswell, keep up the good work and you when you start mass production, consider shipping to Belgium :laugh:


----------



## Seppuccu

ETM said:


> Haha not this year. Im struggling to build what I have on atm before I leave for japan in 33 days.
> That one in the middle is for a forum member.


Gee, thanks man. I really appreciate it!


----------



## ETM

Another one out of the press


----------



## Ocho

ETM said:


> Another one out of the press


ETM, I just love this thread. Amazing work.

The grain pattern and colors in the (latest) top photo are gorgeous.


----------



## ETM

Thanks man. This veneer come out really nice. Its hard to find pieces that have this much character.
Here is a pic of it after rough cut out. Big taper on this board.


----------



## Riley212

10/10 would buy, you should inlay your avatar on the next one


----------



## ETM

Haha i thought of that but figured it might make the board squirrelly lol


----------



## CassMT

fukkn beautiful, bravo...must feel nice to ride something you've created

reminds me of the guys that build these incredible handmade wooden kayaks and canoes in their garages,( except these are actually useful , lol)


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> Thanks man.


MAN.... :blink::blink: 



ETM said:


> Haha i thought of that but figured it might make the board squirrelly lol


See now that's funny shit!

I do like this veneer better than the light/dark lines. Looks more like an acoustic guitar or something. I'd be so tempted to play with various topsheets, CF, kevlar, zylon (Virus is doing that now), etc. You're building powder boards of course, but I'm thinking a CF/Zylon layer system would create some great pop and increase durability.

I've said it 1,000 times but I gotta copy you and start trying to build boards! :bowdown:


----------



## ETM

poutanen said:


> MAN.... :blink::blink:
> 
> 
> 
> See now that's funny shit!
> 
> I do like this veneer better than the light/dark lines. Looks more like an acoustic guitar or something. I'd be so tempted to play with various topsheets, CF, kevlar, zylon (Virus is doing that now), etc. You're building powder boards of course, but I'm thinking a CF/Zylon layer system would create some great pop and increase durability.
> 
> I've said it 1,000 times but I gotta copy you and start trying to build boards! :bowdown:


Stop talking about it lol.
You have to be careful with carbon top sheets. If you actually use real carbon as a top sheet it would become an asymetric layup and probably come out concave or convex base.
You can use carbon instead of glass top and bottom and run a clear top sheet though


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> Stop talking about it lol.
> You have to be careful with carbon top sheets. If you actually use real carbon as a top sheet it would become an asymetric layup and probably come out concave or convex base.
> You can use carbon instead of glass top and bottom and run a clear top sheet though


Yeah pardon me, the current board has a carbon top layer (and FG below that, then a wood core) and THEN a clear topsheet.

I keep looking at your setup and looking at my garage and seeing how I could make it work. What's the most expensive part of the jig?


----------



## ETM

poutanen said:


> Yeah pardon me, the current board has a carbon top layer (and FG below that, then a wood core) and THEN a clear topsheet.
> 
> I keep looking at your setup and looking at my garage and seeing how I could make it work. What's the most expensive part of the jig?


Tools without a doubt.


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> Tools without a doubt.


Tools I have! I've got a bit of everything, compressor is no prob, done a lot of FG work in the past (custom speaker boxes, etc.). It's the edging that I'm most worried about. Was telling the fiancée tonight about your board building and she didn't think I was retarded for wanting to try. :yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger

poutanen said:


> Tools I have! I've got a bit of everything, compressor is no prob, done a lot of FG work in the past (custom speaker boxes, etc.). It's the edging that I'm most worried about. *Was telling the fiancée tonight about your board building and she didn't think I was retarded for wanting to try*. :yahoo:


Don't take this the wrong way but I think we all assume that there is at least a little something wrong with her upstairs


----------



## tonicusa

Are those blue hoses how you pumped the Guiness into your mold? It gave the board a beautiful brown finish. Nice stuff.


----------



## Ocho

ETM said:


> Thanks man. This veneer come out really nice. Its hard to find pieces that have this much character.
> Here is a pic of it after rough cut out. Big taper on this board.


Ah, very nice. Excellent placement of the veneer's grains on the rough cut out (from nose to tail). I was seeing it the same way out of the press. Big taper indeed!



poutanen said:


> MAN.... :blink::blink:


Ha, Pouts. It's what happens with a handle that doesn't end in a long 'e' sound or sound girly enough apparently...after being a member for nearly 3 seasons, veteran members still think I'm a dude :laugh:


Possible you would if not for knowing I wear breeches and yoga pants. ahaha!


----------



## poutanen

EatRideSleep said:


> Possible you would if not for knowing I wear breeches and yoga pants. ahaha!


Just gotta change it to EatRideSleepBunny or XXXEatRideSleepXXX to fit in with the attention whore crowd! :bowdown:


----------



## Nein11

December 15 cant get here soon enough! 

I cant wait to hear how the square nose boards ride. Any particular reason you did the square nose with a round tail vs. swallow? Have you considered just a flat profile like Venture does with their pow boards?

Please put me on the waiting list for a board !

Chris


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

wow this is just fantastic...glad to be seeing things like this pop up on the forum.


----------



## ETM

EatRideSleep said:


> Ah, very nice. Excellent placement of the veneer's grains on the rough cut out (from nose to tail). I was seeing it the same way out of the press. Big taper indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Pouts. It's what happens with a handle that doesn't end in a long 'e' sound or sound girly enough apparently...after being a member for nearly 3 seasons, veteran members still think I'm a dude :laugh:
> 
> 
> Possible you would if not for knowing I wear breeches and yoga pants. ahaha!


Sorry lol I had no idea


----------



## ETM

Nein11 said:


> December 15 cant get here soon enough!
> 
> I cant wait to hear how the square nose boards ride. Any particular reason you did the square nose with a round tail vs. swallow? Have you considered just a flat profile like Venture does with their pow boards?
> 
> Please put me on the waiting list for a board !
> 
> Chris


I think my first day on snow will be jan 2. 
The square nose theory is kind of like reverse swallowtail theory. Rather than removing material from the tail I added it to the nose. 
The surface area differential from nose to tail is very similar to that of a swallowtail but the total surface area is greater.
I am not interested in flat boards. They have always felt dead to me, I really love camber outside the feet for bombing and rocker between so the board sits flat when unloaded making the nose higher than it would be if it were an all camber board.

You can see this effect really well in my youtube vids comparing the 2013 stuff to the 2012 .
Etm360 is my channel if you want to have a look.


----------



## ETM

This is the core for my new split. 164 from memory.
I routed out the bits where the hardware goes so it will be urethane instead of exposed wood where the chinese hooks and tip/tail clips go


----------



## ETM




----------



## snowklinger

ETM said:


>


reeeedickalus


----------



## ShredLife

your craftsmanship looks superb. you build turbos and race engines for a living, right? ever build a bike? i'd love to see what you'd do with that platform and your what looks from here like perfectionism.


----------



## ETM

Cheers guys.
Yeah I fabricate turbo systems for work. Its not as glamorous as it sounds lol. Lots of dirty work.
I stopped riding bikes when I did my knee really bad at 16. 

Building boards and riding them in powder is my passion. This one is crc profile but I heated it more from the bottom than the top to induce more camber so its like a c3 profile. It should skin well.


----------



## Seppuccu

Still think your first board is the meanest mother of them all. Btw, what's your weight ETM?


----------



## ETM

I am about 220lb. 
The original is a good board, but I cant wait to test these new ones with big sidecut radii and aggressive camber sections. 
They should bomb hard.


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> Yeah I fabricate turbo systems for work. Its not as glamorous as it sounds lol. Lots of dirty work.


Feel like coming to Calgary this weekend to help me throw a tranny in the fiancees 4Runner? That's what I'm doing instead of snowboarding... :dizzy:

As always: nice work on the boards!


----------



## Seppuccu

ETM said:


> I am about 220lb.
> The original is a good board, but I cant wait to test these new ones with big sidecut radii and aggressive camber sections.
> They should bomb hard.


Oh, I'm quite sure they will, I just think the look of the first (and second) one screams pure wickedness.


----------



## ETM

This is a good pic showing the effect of sidecut radius. Short is good for slow riding, long is good for bombing


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> This is a good pic showing the effect of sidecut radius. Short is good for slow riding, long is good for bombing


Lookin' sharp buddy.

Damn, I want one of those.:hope:


TT


----------



## ShredLife

the tiger-veneer on that shovel nose is







*tits!*

you should do one with it stained a little lighter imo. :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

I only use clear polyurethane. No stain, to get lighter colours i would just need to use a ligter coloured timber


----------



## dreampow

ETM said:


> This is a good pic showing the effect of sidecut radius. Short is good for slow riding, long is good for bombing


This eclipses Shreds tit photo by some way, damn.

You can really see the rocker in the nose too on this shot:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## ETM

That nose rocker profile is what makes them float so well. You dont even need much lift, just gradual transition and it will climb to the top no matter how deep the powder is. 

Thats yours 2nd from the left dreampow. 166 with 14m sidecut.


----------



## dreampow

subarashi. 

The side cut almost looks deep in comparison to its neighbors, but 14m is actually quite a monster about double my current deck.

What are the others? 18m?


----------



## ETM

From left to right
16m. 14m. 8m. 16m


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

This is my favorite board thread. Fine job:thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

Cheers TMX.
Here is the split in some better light


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ETM said:


> Cheers TMX.
> Here is the split in some better light


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

damm...that is the snozz for low angle deep


----------



## snowklinger

*snorkels sold separately


----------



## poutanen

dreampow said:


> The side cut almost looks deep in comparison to its neighbors, but 14m is actually quite a monster about double my current deck.


I think my board is around 14m and it's the tits. Have to work a LITTLE harder in tight trees to get it to turn, but out in the wide open high speed stuff there's no comparison. Lean her over and go... :bowdown:


----------



## Deimus85

So sick! Nice work!


----------



## ETM

And the rest of this years builds are finished off

175 8m sidecut









166 14m sidecut









170 14m sidecut 40mm taper









180 18m sidecut super wide floater


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ETM said:


> And the rest of this years builds are finished off
> 
> 180 18m sidecut super wide floater


The platypus


----------



## ETM

Haha 
That board is so big and wide. Should be epic on a 2 foot pow day


----------



## snowklinger

Those last 2 are nuts.


----------



## Seppuccu

dreampow said:


> subarashi.


Hontou ni. Urayamashii!


----------



## dreampow

166 14m sidecut









The Hoth Wampa


----------



## dreampow

Anticrobotic said:


> Hontou ni. Urayamashii!


日本人ですか？

Nice Japanese


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

post more vids when you ride these please. look so rad.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Best thread EVER! Keep it up!


----------



## Casual

KIRKRIDER said:


> Best thread EVER! Keep it up!


It really is. I'm always waiting for new pics to pop up, I'm amazed by ETM's perfectionism and creativity.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Casual said:


> It really is. I'm always waiting for new pics to pop up, I'm amazed by ETM's perfectionism and creativity.


And those beautiful boards. Why am I not doing that too?


----------



## ETM

Thanks guys.
There will definately be vids coming in the new year.


----------



## Seppuccu

dreampow said:


> 日本人ですか？


いいえ、スウェーデン人です。でも日本が大好き。 And next winter when I'm better at snowboarding I'll be going there for the pow!



ETM said:


> Thanks guys.
> There will definately be vids coming in the new year.


We are looking forward to them.


----------



## Ken2234

Love your boards, they look amazing. I know I'm repeating a lot of members but when can I get one!!


----------



## ETM

Cheers Ken. Im going to try and build some when I return from japan. 
2 days till I leave, cant wait!


----------



## Seppuccu

So, how's the riding in Japan going ETM?


----------



## ETM

I am still in tokyo at my gf's parents house. I get my van tomorow, will take a couple of days to remove rear seats and do a fit out on it before I leave.
The gf really wants to spend new years here with her family so we will do that and leave on the 1st or 2nd, then its riding every day.
Dreampow got 2 days on the board I built for him on the weekend.


----------



## Seppuccu

Oh, you should def stay in Tokyo on the 1st - at least if you haven't done so before (but something tells me you might have done that). Which resort was it you were going to and does the snow cover seem promising so far? In any case I so envy you and I'm so going next winter.


----------



## ETM

I have never been in japan for christmas and new year before. 
I am heading to nagano, pretty sure I will season pass nozawa and day trip to other resorts.
Season pass is paid for in 13 days of normal lift ticket prices so you can buy it and not feel locked into the one resort to get your moneys worth.


----------



## Seppuccu

Cool, Nozawa and Zao are very high on my list. Enjoy! Looking forward to video clips of you in action on your boards.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Very jealous mate, enjoy.


----------



## ETM

Ill probably needs a few days to get my snow legs back then I will bust out the gopro. I made a new grip for the pole too so I can get shots from behind and slightly out to to the side which will hopefully be a nice angle and wont get hosed in snow


----------



## dreampow

Here is one of the boards where it belongs, in powder. The rest are soon to follow.


----------



## ETM

Good to see one with snow on it finally


----------



## Nein11

ETM have you started riding yet? I am really curious to know how those square nose boards ride....that way I know what to order when you open up shop:laugh:


----------



## ETM

Yeah i have a thread in the asia section with a few vids. 
Still waiting on the good snow unfortunately.
Square nose works well giving you more surface area in the nose, kind of a reverse swallowtail.


----------



## Logan14

corneilli said:


> Seriously, the boards look awsome, and I assume they ride awsome aswell, keep up the good work and you when you start mass production, *consider shipping to Belgium *:laugh:


I second that notion.

Looking great.


----------



## shralp

Awesome thread. Amazing work ETM.


----------



## ETM

Thankyou thankyou.
I took the split for its maiden voyage today.


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> Thankyou thankyou.
> I took the split for its maiden voyage today.


What's this?

A new asymmetrical deck? 

Pretty wide, must float well:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## F1EA

If you make your own beer... just grow a beard and call yourself the messiah.

Need to invite ladies to this thread. They need to see what real men are all about.


----------



## ETM

Pressed this bad boy today.
Light weigh tourer


----------



## scotty100

Beautiful finish as always. My question is when is ETM boards going to produce its first all mountain deck? I'm hoping 2014 is the year of expanding the range...:thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

This one is getting closer at 153 length but I just couldnt resist putting a dirty powder nose on it lol


----------



## timmytard

Who's that for? Can't be for you?


TT


----------



## ETM

Yeah its mine.
Its a light weight touring board, powder nose with early rise rocker and camber. Its not something I will bomb hills on obviously but should make touring easy.


----------



## Dago91

My hat is off to you ETM... those are some beautiful looking boards!:thumbsup::thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## ETM

Cheers ****

I just finished off this one


----------



## Logan14

I want one of these boards so badly.


----------



## Ocho

Logan14 said:


> I want one of these boards so badly.


We all do...


----------



## cookiedog

This is defiantly the coolest DIY project I have ever seen! 
But on the side.. what is advantage of the tail split like that on the board?


----------



## timmytard

cookiedog said:


> This is defiantly the coolest DIY project I have ever seen!
> But on the side.. what is advantage of the tail split like that on the board?


Less surface area in the rear, causes the tail to sink.

Which in turn, causes the nose to "float" better.


TT


----------



## ETM

Ive done a fair bit of testing now and I believe that for low angle terrain in powder swallowtails are great, but when its steep I prefer a normal tail.


----------



## Seppuccu

ETM said:


> Ive done a fair bit of testing now and I believe that for low angle terrain in powder swallowtails are great, but when its steep I prefer a normal tail.


Sounds resonable, from a strictly physical point view.

ETM, I think I speak for the most of us when I say that we'd love to read more about your experiences with the different boards, like short reviews of how they've performed. I know you've written some but we need MORE.  Also, it'd be cool if you posted the stats of your boards with the pics when you produce new ones.

EDIT: Omg, is that a 4x4 pattern I see? How vintage.


----------



## ETM

Fixed ;-)......



ETM said:


> I just finished off this one
> 170cm
> 125cm effective edge
> 30cm nose length
> 15cm tai length
> 30.2cm nose width
> 29.8cm tail width
> 8m sidecut
> 25.2cm waist
> Camber with my proven early,low rise powder nose
> 100% bamboo core
> 4x 75mm wide strips of 12k carbon tape
> Isospeed sintered 7500 base
> Full wrap edges
> 4x4 inserts yes. I know my stance so I dont need a heap of inserts that will never get used.
> Setback. 0cm in the front holes, 4cm in the back holes.


----------



## Seppuccu

\m/



ETM said:


> 4x4 inserts yes. I know my stance so I dont need a heap of inserts that will never get used.


I figured as much, but couldn't resist.


----------



## ETM

I might do some 3d hole boards too lol


----------



## dreampow

Anticrobotic said:


> Sounds resonable, from a strictly physical point view.
> 
> ETM, I think I speak for the most of us when I say that we'd love to read more about your experiences with the different boards, like short reviews of how they've performed. I know you've written some but we need MORE.  Also, it'd be cool if you posted the stats of your boards with the pics when you produce new ones.
> 
> EDIT: Omg, is that a 4x4 pattern I see? How vintage.


I have been fortunate enough to ride one of ETMs decks for quite a few days this season. This year he was purposefully experimenting with the extremes of various parameters (width, taper, profiles, sidecuts) so I don't think a full review is in order. 

By experimenting with lots of different extremes he is honing his designs to find the sweet spot for different types of terrain and riding. 

I will say this, point blank the best powder float I have experienced. The nose profile just comes up to the surface and doesn't create friction with the snow because of the extremely low angle of the nose rocker over a long area.

I know the snow here and the runs, I know on which days you struggle to stay afloat in which areas. These boards destroy powder without any need for extra back leg work. Super stable as well.

Also the quality and finish was superb, really solid construction. I know because I took it through some tight tree runs early season where plenty of scraping and hitting branches was going on.

I am looking forward to testing out the boards he is building now because I know they will be on another level altogether. 

@ETM just put the money into my account for this mini review:laugh:.

Seriously next year more people should come over and check out the boards for themselves.


----------



## Seppuccu

I think micro reviews like that one are excellent, dreampow.

And just to clarify things, dreampow's micro review was about this board:


dreampow said:


> 166 14m sidecut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoth Wampa


EDIT: Oh, and...



dreampow said:


> Seriously next year more people should come over and check out the boards for themselves.


...that's the plan. Although I sincerely doubt I'm hip enough for you guys.


----------



## ETM

We're not hip lol, just a couple of 30 somethings refusing to grow up! 
Sorry dreampow but I have no money after my last material order ;-)


----------



## neachdainn

Not going to lie: I want. Bad.


----------



## firstlight

ETM is the man








powderkeg -  Splitboards Australia


----------



## ETM

Look what the cat dragged in lol.


----------



## lotechpeter

The powder keg looks awesome! I really like the idea of an exaggerated sir floatalot


----------



## Cav

Nice board!


----------



## Cav

Nice board!


----------



## mhaas

Im way late to this party but ETM, you are the MAN!


----------



## ETM

Ok this is something different. 
160cm long, 140cm effective edge, 10cm nose and 10cm tail.
Sidecut is both asymetrical and multi radii starting on the heel side front (top left) its 8m-10m and toe side is 10m-12m.
It is pressed in my usual mould with a long drawn out powder nose that extends well back into the effective edge.
Bamboo/paulownia core with some 0degree carbon.

It should float like my normal boards do but when on edge it will be much better than a more regular length sidecut.


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> Ok this is something different.
> 
> It should float like my normal boards do but when on edge it will be much better than a more regular length sidecut.


Yes, YES!!! :yahoo: :bowdown: I think I recognize some of those specs. Can't wait to hear how it rides! Will you get a chance to try this year?


----------



## Ocho

ETM said:


>


3...2...1:



poutanen said:


> Yes, YES!!! :yahoo: :bowdown:


Was wondering how long it'd take Pouts to respond, as it's the most "ironing board" of the ETM creations haha.

Super interesting for sure! Also looking forward to hearing how it rides. As always, amazing and impressive work ETM! Love this thread.


----------



## snowklinger

I bet he built that pool table too.....


----------



## hardasacatshead

Looking bloody great mate.


----------



## poutanen

EatRideSleep said:


> Was wondering how long it'd take Pouts to respond, as it's the most "ironing board" of the ETM creations haha.


I've bought 4 boards since buying the ironing board, and it's still my go to board every day! :yahoo:

I think it's like seeing another '70s Celica driver out there. I have to stop what I'm doing and go talk to them... There are so few of us around, I need all the ironing board buddies I can get!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

EatRideSleep said:


> 3...2...1:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering how long it'd take Pouts to respond, as it's the most "ironing board" of the ETM creations haha.
> 
> Super interesting for sure! Also looking forward to hearing how it rides. As always, amazing and impressive work ETM! Love this thread.


Really interesting shape.... Are you going to sell those ? I did n'read the whole tread. Would LOVE to buy one,


----------



## snowman55

snowklinger said:


> I bet he built that pool table too.....



And the house.


----------



## ETM

poutanen said:


> Yes, YES!!! :yahoo: :bowdown: I think I recognize some of those specs. Can't wait to hear how it rides! Will you get a chance to try this year?


Yeah I will test this southern hemi winter on some bulletproof aussie pistes


----------



## ETM

KIRKRIDER said:


> Really interesting shape.... Are you going to sell those ? I did n'read the whole tread. Would LOVE to buy one,


At the moment they cost me a lot to build in relation to mass produced boards. I buy small quantities of material and have them shipped to AU so if I was to sell them they would need to dearer than most guys would want to pay Imo. Then it would have to be shipped back to the US etc. Getting expensive.

I am also not really prepared to sell too many yet untill I finish this 2nd year of testing (4 winters ;-)
But there is something in the works that people will be happy with IMO , especially me. I cant say too much just yet though.

To everyone who has commented, thank's for the kind words.


----------



## Argo

dreampow said:


> Seriously next year more people should come over and check out the boards for themselves.


I'm planning/hoping to do 10 days or so in niseko next feb. You better not tease..... 

Trip is dependent on the summer prices for feb tickets......


----------



## ETM

Pm sent argo


----------



## hardasacatshead

Argo said:


> I'm planning/hoping to do 10 days or so in niseko next feb. You better not tease.....
> 
> Trip is dependent on the summer prices for feb tickets......


I got Ski Japan to put my trip to Niseko together and they did a really good job. Saved me quite a few bucks and a lot of heartache in the process. Might be worth looking at those guys Argo.


----------



## hardasacatshead

ETM said:


> But there is something in the works that people will be happy with IMO , especially me. I cant say too much just yet though.


Well mate if something does pan out for you then I'll be keeping tabs on it for sure. You've done a pretty fkn good job on those decks. 

If you can make me one with a Bunya Pine top sheet to match my Cole Clark I'd be able to hook it down the hill while playing my guitar... what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ETM said:


> At the moment they cost me a lot to build in relation to mass produced boards. I buy small quantities of material and have them shipped to AU so if I was to sell them they would need to dearer than most guys would want to pay Imo. Then it would have to be shipped back to the US etc. Getting expensive.
> 
> I am also not really prepared to sell too many yet untill I finish this 2nd year of testing (4 winters ;-)
> But there is something in the works that people will be happy with IMO , especially me. I cant say too much just yet though.
> 
> To everyone who has commented, thank's for the kind words.



I might contact you next time I am back home in Rome... but at least put up a web site for those beauties... videos on how you do them... board porn ;-)


----------



## deagol

I will add my voice to all the others: very very nice work.


----------



## ETM

Pressed this last night


----------



## hardasacatshead

Hot. What are the black stringers made of?

I like the lighter timber too.


----------



## ETM

Stringers are carbon. This board has no top sheet so you are looking at the carbon and the core through the fibreglass.
I did it as a bit of an experiment really but I think it looks cool.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Yeah man I think it's really nice. Good stuff.


----------



## Seppuccu

WHOA

Looks absolutely wicked. Cool with the CRC profile too.

And I name thee... SKINLESS


----------



## LuckyRVA

I think I may have said this several time in the thread already but awesome work man. Really like the look of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

:thumbsup:


----------



## kosmoz

OSOM. Would be interested in 166 with 14m radius


----------



## ETM

DIY channel


----------



## Seppuccu

You mean DIY Freedom Groove, right?


----------



## ETM

Yes freedom groove ;-)
I like that


----------



## Seppuccu

Don't tell CAPiTA


----------



## ETM

Or voile, everyone is doing it these days


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> DIY channel


Good show! I've been saying for a while now that everyone needs to give up on 4x4 and go the channel route. I know yours is a split setup, but the whole industry should go channel on regular boards as well...


----------



## West Baden Iron

poutanen said:


> Good show! I've been saying for a while now that everyone needs to give up on 4x4 and go the channel route. I know yours is a split setup, but the whole industry should go channel on regular boards as well...


What is the reason for staying with the 2x4 and 4x4 patterns? Are the channels more expense to produce?

It seems a dual channel would be best to me. Infinite adjustability but still able to accommodate all bindings.


----------



## ETM

West Baden Iron said:


> What is the reason for staying with the 2x4 and 4x4 patterns? Are the channels more expense to produce?
> 
> It seems a dual channel would be best to me. Infinite adjustability but still able to accommodate all bindings.


Pretty sure burtons patent was the reason. It must be expired now as other brands are doing it.


----------



## alchemy

ETM said:


> Pretty sure burtons patent was the reason. It must be expired now as other brands are doing it.


afaik, B just has the EST bindings patented. Channel might have had one at one point (I know forum had patented the iLock system before B bought them, maybe that transferred to the Channel).

I think other brands just wanted to see how they held up over the years before putting the Channel in their own boards.

p.s. i know this probably in here somewhere (I haven't had the time to read all the way through yet), but where do you get all of your supplies?


----------



## ETM

All my materials come from various small scale suppliers in the states.


----------



## ETM

Been busy working on these splitboards. 
A 170 for myself and a 162 for dreampow.


----------



## Steezus Christ

looks unreal!

what's the camber profile on those bad boys?


----------



## ETM

Straight up camber with very long drawn out noses. Powder weapons.


----------



## ETM




----------



## Steezus Christ

nice. low pronounced rocker for a better planing effect over the snow rather than a plowing effect


----------



## ETM

Thats how its done 

Ive got something wacko coming soon btw


----------



## snowklinger

pics or lies


----------



## dreampow

ETM said:


> Been busy working on these splitboards.
> A 170 for myself and a 162 for dreampow.


The Unsinkables!


----------



## bobowickt

Bump!

I want to see some new creations!


----------



## Naturesabre

mannnn, I got all excited seeing a post in this thread. bummer


----------



## Bamfboardman

Fucking beautiful man.


----------



## marauder

Nice !:eusa_clap:


----------



## neni

Love them! Awsome profile and the look of 'em.... real beauties. Well done :eusa_clap:

If you ever mismeasure and end up with one that's - uhm - cut small... dibs!


----------



## neachdainn

Can you just sell me one.... Please?


----------



## ETM

Sorry guys an girls Ive been busy with my move to Japan. All my board building stuff is in a container on its way here atm but I have no work space yet. Once I build a workshop in the spring and get some machinery I am going to start.......wait for it........making boards for sale lol.
Hopefully it happens in time for next season. In the mean time Ive got a bunch of prototypes to test over the coming season


----------



## neachdainn

ETM said:


> Sorry guys an girls Ive been busy with my move to Japan. All my board building stuff is in a container on its way here atm but I have no work space yet. Once I build a workshop in the spring and get some machinery I am going to start.......wait for it........making boards for sale lol.
> 
> Hopefully it happens in time for next season. In the mean time Ive got a bunch of prototypes to test over the coming season



Yahoo! Shotty on a splitty!


----------



## poutanen

ETM said:


> In the mean time Ive got a bunch of prototypes to test over the coming season


I can test that Virus Avalanche looking board for ya! :jumping1:


----------



## Deacon

So, TT just shared the latest on ETM's progress over on DMQ. ETM wanna share here?


----------



## timmytard

Deacon said:


> So, TT just shared the latest on ETM's progress over on DMQ. ETM wanna share here?


Well, haha, I know there's one of these now.

ETM, has an etm, lower case.
Haha I just commented on a pic he posted the other day.

He's got a stern look on his face, his beautiful baby girl ain't taking it very seriously.
Hahaha it's Perdy cute.


TT


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Deacon said:


> So, TT just shared the latest on ETM's progress over on DMQ. ETM wanna share here?


What's DMQ? Very cool board BTW. ETM has major skills.


----------



## ctoma

WasabiCanuck said:


> What's DMQ? Very cool board BTW. ETM has major skills.


DigMyQuiver... but I can't find ETM's photos on DMQ Instagram...

Can you provide a linky-link, TT?


----------



## timmytard

ctoma said:


> DigMyQuiver... but I can't find ETM's photos on DMQ Instagram...
> 
> Can you provide a linky-link, TT?


He should be in here shortly.
I honestly don't know em?


TT


----------



## WasabiCanuck

ctoma said:


> DigMyQuiver... but I can't find ETM's photos on DMQ Instagram...
> 
> Can you provide a linky-link, TT?


Now following, thanks guys.


----------



## AceIceSoul

Very cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [ETM]

Hey all.
I had to make a new account, something about passwords huh...
I'm sad to see all the pics are gone, I hate that!

So long time no post for me, hope everyone is well.
I've been busy, moved to a new land, become a father, built a workshop and had it collapse under 2m of snow in 24 hours crushing my cars etc... Surfing the highs and lows of life, chilling, no TV, no facebook etc. Clear of mind.
But I'll be back into it soon with a whole new snowboard factory ready to fire up at my place in the snowy ass Japanese mountains.
Should be fun right...:skateboarding:

Peace... ETM


----------



## neni

[ETM] said:


> Hey all.
> I had to make a new account, something about passwords huh...


Yeah! Welcome back! 
Great to hear abt the new built workshop! Glad we'll soon see some real nice boards from you. 

(You can get your old account's password set back by @donuz or Kilk; many others had that issue when they changed password rules some months ago)


----------



## [ETM]

neni said:


> Yeah! Welcome back!
> Great to hear abt the new built workshop! Glad we'll soon see some real nice boards from you.
> 
> (You can get your old account's password set back by @donuz or Kilk; many others had that issue when they changed password rules some months ago)


Thanks Neni! I hope you guys are well.

I attached a pic of the workshop before she came down and a couple from around town.


----------



## neni

[ETM] said:


> Thanks Neni! I hope you guys are well.
> 
> I attached a pic of the workshop before she came down.


Uhm... halfway well . Couldn't split nor climb for quite some time due to a series of injuries which is meh, but OTOH the 20lbs gained are yay, so yeah, I'd say fine. Slightly frustrated but with good appetite, lol.

You guys hat quite a winter... there is such a thing as too much snow... I mean, that roof had quite a pitch, snow should have slipped off... must have been really crazy circumstances that day. 2m in 24h is insane.


----------



## Deacon

[ETM] said:


> Hey all.
> I had to make a new account, something about passwords huh...
> I'm sad to see all the pics are gone, I hate that!
> 
> So long time no post for me, hope everyone is well.
> I've been busy, moved to a new land, become a father, built a workshop and had it collapse under 2m of snow in 24 hours crushing my cars etc... Surfing the highs and lows of life, chilling, no TV, no facebook etc. Clear of mind.
> But I'll be back into it soon with a whole new snowboard factory ready to fire up at my place in the snowy ass Japanese mountains.
> Should be fun right...:skateboarding:
> 
> Peace... ETM


Looking forward to seeing your lines again! Sorry about the shop!


----------



## [ETM]

Deacon said:


> Looking forward to seeing your lines again! Sorry about the shop!


I'll stick to building snowboards now :wink:


----------



## SGboarder

neni said:


> You guys hat quite a winter... there is such a thing as too much snow... I mean, that roof had quite a pitch, snow should have slipped off... must have been really crazy circumstances that day. 2m in 24h is insane.


Those were some pretty insane days even by Japan standards. By the time you got to the bottom of the run and back to the top everything had filled back in (even the tracks from most people in between). Basically a reset/refresh for every run.


----------



## neni

SGboarder said:


> Those were some pretty insane days even by Japan standards. By the time you got to the bottom of the run and back to the top everything had filled back in (even the tracks from most people in between). Basically a reset/refresh for every run.


Hmmm... as fun as this sounds, wasn't this causing extremely precarious avy situations? Or sheer drowning problems with that light snow?


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Uhm... halfway well . Couldn't split nor climb for quite some time due to a series of injuries which is meh, but OTOH the 20lbs gained are yay, so yeah, I'd say fine. Slightly frustrated but with good appetite, lol.
> 
> You guys hat quite a winter... there is such a thing as too much snow... I mean, that roof had quite a pitch, snow should have slipped off... must have been really crazy circumstances that day. 2m in 24h is insane.


Haha, I always thought that was bull shit.
There couldn't possibly be such a thing as too much snow?

Well I was wrong.
I experienced it last year.

3 days after opening day at Whistler.
Timed it right, they just opened some more terrain at Whistler, and I was lucky to be one of the first guys down it.
Found myself stuck in a low angle area.
Stepped off my board and couldn't touch the bottom:surprise:

I was completely swimming.
That's when I also fell in love with the onesie.
Not a single flake of snow ever touched my skin, anything else I would have been wearing, I woulda had snow up my back or down my pants

it's not a myth, there really is such a thing as too much snow:|


Welcome back ETM


TT


----------



## timmytard

I think I figured out why the new shop collapsed:nerd:

It may have been GOD punishing you:surprise:

For not building me a bedroom in the back corner:embarrased1::grin:

There's still time before the snows come.
Don't anger the snow god's, you've seen first hand the wrath they can inflict.>

Lol 


TT


Side note...
I think Darth Vader is as real as God. Haha


----------

